# Heat Press - Temperature + Time Recommendations



## manie187 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi guys just wanted a little help, I've just purchased a semi automatic professional heat press and wanted to know the recommended time and tempreture to set for 100% cotton T-shirts.

The vinyl roll i purchased from ebay recommends 170 degrees with the press down for 20 seconds. 

However this doesn't stick to the garmment properly...

Any ideas on where i'm going wrong guys?

Cheerioo


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Celsius or Fahrenheit? Sounds like you may need to convert 170C to F.


----------



## manie187 (Feb 12, 2013)

celsius... I've tried 190 celsius with it held down firmly for 30 seconds that seemed to stick nicely. The pressure turn on my heat press doesn't seem too clever...


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Sometimes heat presses can be off 5-10 degrees. If it's a low quality heat press, it can be off even more than that. Also pressure helps if it's not sticking to the fabric.


----------

